# Bait ID?



## Jtgritter (May 6, 2011)

Pinfish or Croaker?


----------



## PennFish (Oct 18, 2007)

Pig fish IMHO


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

Neither ..... Pig for sure


----------



## Jtgritter (May 6, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I've have good bite on it as cutbait out in the Gulf


----------



## Jtgritter (May 6, 2011)

How well do they work for redfish?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Big ones are great AJ bait


----------



## hawkpcb48 (Nov 14, 2011)

trout cant stand a pig


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

And they eat good!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Pigfish = Grouper and AJ candy...


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Dinner


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I got a good size cobia off a pig fish.


----------



## Jtgritter (May 6, 2011)

Caught a nice redfish on a pig today!


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

pigs are great for reef donkeys (amberjack)


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

piggy. they will catch anything


----------

